# CV programming with Digitrax Zephyer xtra



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm trying to do some CV programming on my new IMR heritage units with ESU decoders. My Zephyr xtra won't let me program CV's into the 3,4,5 hundreds. And I have CV 32 index register set to 1 as the manual says. Any ideas?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Not sure of the question. Are you asking about loco addressing? If so I believe you need 4 digit extended addressing for the values you seek. I'm not familiar with ESU decoders, but I would think they are similar in operation to Digitrax. You can fit addresses 01-127 in a 2 digit address, and 0128-9983 in a 4 digit address.


----------



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Absolutely nothing to do with address. I can't change CV's in the 300's 400's and 500's.


----------

